# my cat is wet around her butt and tail?



## babe21072000

hi there please could you give me a advice on what i should about this? my cat is a female 13yrs old this year cat and she has started to be damp around her little bum but she isnt marking anywhere?  but i have stopped her from sleeping in my room as she keep dribblin from her little bum on my bed:yikes: she is eating fine and always has plenty of fresh water in her bowl it is so unlike her to be like this as she was always a very clean cat but since i have stopped her from goin on my bed she is wet all the time around her little bum?  so could you please tell me what you think i should do? as i dont want her to be unwell as i love her dearly:001_wub:


----------



## nicolaa123

Hi when you say wet is it wee or poo?


----------



## 1290423

babe21072000 said:


> hi there please could you give me a advice on what i should about this? my cat is a female 13yrs old this year cat and she has started to be damp around her little bum but she isnt marking anywhere?  but i have stopped her from sleeping in my room as she keep dribblin from her little bum on my bed:yikes: she is eating fine and always has plenty of fresh water in her bowl it is so unlike her to be like this as she was always a very clean cat but since i have stopped her from goin on my bed she is wet all the time around her little bum?  so could you please tell me what you think i should do? as i dont want her to be unwell as i love her dearly:001_wub:


personally, I would take her to the vets.


----------



## babe21072000

hi there its wee?


----------



## nicolaa123

Have you taken her to vets about it?


----------



## babe21072000

hi yes they said that they think is could possibly be behaviour problem and for me to make an appointment and take her in


----------



## nicolaa123

babe21072000 said:


> hi yes they said that they think is could possibly be behaviour problem and for me to make an appointment and take her in


Then that's what you should do..but I would ask for a physical check over as well..


----------



## babe21072000

will do that and thanks for your help, i love her dearly and it is so out of character of her as she has always been so clean  its only been the last couple of days that she has been like it and now im getting abit concerned about her but she is know different in herself  still eating the same and drinking the same her tray is always clean and her toilet habits are the same its just this wetness around her little butt the last couple of days :001_wub: but thanks for your help very much appreciated


----------



## nicolaa123

babe21072000 said:


> will do that and thanks for your help, i love her dearly and it is so out of character of her as she has always been so clean  its only been the last couple of days that she has been like it and now im getting abit concerned about her but she is know different in herself  still eating the same and drinking the same her tray is always clean and her toilet habits are the same its just this wetness around her little butt the last couple of days :001_wub: but thanks for your help very much appreciated


Let us know how she gets on..


----------



## babe21072000

definately i just hope shes is ok bless her :001_wub: thanks again







how beautiful is my baby girl


----------



## carly87

Sounds more like incontenance than a behavioural issue to me. If I was you, I'd be going to another vet for a second opinion.


----------



## babe21072000

hi there carly thanks for your concern yes i am phoning round as we speak this morning i think the same myself but i dont wont her to be feeling unwell as she is 13yrs old this year :laugh: bless her:001_wub: i shall let you know how i get on  thanks again


----------



## Ianthi

Urinary incontinence like this, especially in older animals can also be caused by urinary tract infections so it's wise to rule this out, firstly. Personally, I can't see how leaking, as opposed to spraying which is different, can be due a behaviour problem.

A urine sample would be my first recommendation-you could just drop off a mid-flow sample at the vets to be tested for bacteria. Do bear in mind though that even when present, bacteria do not always show up in a sample, unfortunately.


----------



## Tobacat

I'd certainly get her checked out ASAP by the vet. There's a chance she could have an infection or perhaps crystals forming and is therefore holding onto her urine, but some of it is seeping out under pressure. The vet can feel around her and assess if her bladder is full and can also test her urine for any health problems. 

If helath issues are eliminated, then it could well be a behavorial thing - perhaps something scared her, if she toilets outside cats don't like going outside as they get older in the winter - a litter tray thats cleaned out on a regular basis could well be the answer in this instance.

Is she toileting normally? If her behaviour the same? Has she had any scares?


----------



## babe21072000

hi there guys n girlies :crazy: just to let you know that babe has got a appointment at the vets on monday the 14th january thank god as they are fully booked until then  i have also shopped around for a couple of seconded opinions  and a couple of them said it is a behaviour problem but i have taken than on board until she see our vets on monday my vets said just too keep plenty of fresh water down until i take her in on monday morning they also asked me about her toilet habits and i said that she still has the same toilet habits and she is still eating the same she isnt off her food or anything like that and she is a playful as ever and the last couple of days she hasnt had wet butt and seems back to her normal self just need to take her the vets now just to be on the safe side  so i will let you know how she get on  thanks for all your message very much appreciated also as i could only get her in on monday my friend is a vet :tongue_smilie: and she has checked her over  as i was concerned with not being able to get her in until monday  but my friend said that she thinks she will be fine so i will let you know the outcome   thanks again


----------

